
Game developers must avoid the “pay me for my work” attitude - Mz
https://medium.com/@GurthSnisley/game-developers-must-avoid-the-pay-me-for-my-work-attitude-35d354ff3832
======
King-Aaron
"I have a growing distaste for anyone I perceive as a whiner, which is more
than enough fuel for this multi-paragraph amble through my mind"

By "multi-paragraph amble", he means "whinge". He is having a whinge about
people having a whinge.

~~~
groovy2shoes
As far as I can tell, "whinge" is a Britishism. You don't normally hear that
in the US.

------
sargas
I had fun reading this. How dare game programmers complain about their
privileged positions in the entertainment and tech industries?

I almost thought he was serious. But even if he was being serious, the reading
was fun and informative.

------
warriormonk5
Is this parody? The lines blur nowadays.

~~~
Mz
I have heard it is a send up of this: [http://venturebeat.com/2016/04/16/game-
developers-must-avoid...](http://venturebeat.com/2016/04/16/game-developers-
must-avoid-the-wage-slave-attitude/)

Though I have not read the piece it supposedly satirizes.

~~~
Kristine1975
It's a parody. The articles even start the same way:

 _I read this article by Dean Takahashi the other day, and my jaw nearly hit
the floor..._

